# Confused between i5 2500K and i5 2500



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 20, 2011)

I am going to buy a new PC this week.

My enlisted configuration is as below:

Processor : Intel i5 2500K or i5 2500.
Motherboard : Intel Original DB65AL (B65 Chipset)
RAM : 2 * 4 GB DDR3 @ 1333 Mhz
HDD : 1 TB Seagate
GPU : Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 6770 / Sapphire Vapor-X HD 6770
PSU : Corsair GS 600

The only thing that I am confused is between the i5 2500K and i5 2500. Which processor should I go for? What is the difference between the two, except for the ones given below in the chart? 



Intel Technology 	i5 2500K	i5 2500
Virtualization Technology	No	Yes
Trusted Execution	No	Yes
vPro	No	Yes
Graphics	HD 3000 Graphics	HD 2000 Graphics


Suggest which processor I should go for and why among the two only. Also please tell if any other motherboard I should consider for buying. If you are telling me to buy a different motherboard, then please suggest motherboard from *Intel(Classic Series Preferred)* only. Also suggest about the graphics card and also about the PSU, that I intend to buy, within this week. Please also mention the company I should buy giving *the model number and the necessary specifications.*


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2011)

You can overclock k series processors. Better to get k series and compatible mobo.


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 20, 2011)

My processor is compatible, with my DB65AL. So should I go for the i5 2500K. Also, I will not overclock, so, should I instead go for the i5 2400?
i5 2500 and i5 2400 has only a 0.200 Ghz difference of clock frequency, and about 700 - 900 bucks of difference.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2011)

If you are not going to overclock then better get non k series processor (i5 2500 or i5 2400).

Let others comment and then decide which one.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 20, 2011)

paul.soumyabrata, for overclocking you need a *K* series processor along with a P67/Z68 chipset based motherboard and other component will not let you overclock.
The motherboard you've chosen does not based on either of P67/Z68, so you can't overclock even if you plug a *K* series processor.

So better go with normal i5 2500 processor @ 10.2K. The 2nd thing is B65 chipset is basically a stripped down version of H67, mainly targeted for business users and not actually aimed for gaming.

So get the following specs:-
Intel Core i5 2500 @ 10.2K
Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.8K
2 X 4 GB GSkill 1333 MHz CL9 @ 4.4K

Rest is your choice. By the way, the chart provided by you is not entirely correct. both 2500 and 2500K support Virtualization .


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually, the chart provided by me is not wrong. It is not your fault. Actually when you go to Intel's webpage, they will tell you that both of the processor supports Virtualization, but when you individually go into the specs then you can see that the i5 2500 supports virtualization whereas the i5 2500K does not.

And thanks for your recommendation. I will buy that, but I will have a buy a new monitor for that as it does not support VGA. So please suggest me a good screen from Samsung or any other good manufacturer.

And also I am not buying the rig for gaming. It is for my simulation using mathematical models and for calculations. So is my motherboard choice good*(Intel Original DB65AL)*, considering that I am not buying it for gaming.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ buddy, go with Cilus' config. Its perfect.
IMO is it wise to spend ~1k more for 200Mhz diff. i.e is it wiser to get i5-2500 instead of i5-2400.


----------



## jsjs (Jun 20, 2011)

paul.soumyabrata said:


> And also I am not buying the rig for gaming. It is for my simulation using mathematical models and for calculations. So is my motherboard choice good*(Intel Original DB65AL)*, considering that I am not buying it for gaming.


mathematical simulation, is that a graphical work, if yes then you need a fire pro or quadro fx gpu


----------



## Cilus (Jun 20, 2011)

paul.soumyabrata said:


> Actually, the chart provided by me is not wrong. It is not your fault. Actually when you go to Intel's webpage, they will tell you that both of the processor supports Virtualization, but when you individually go into the specs then you can see that the i5 2500 supports virtualization whereas the i5 2500K does not.
> 
> And thanks for your recommendation. I will buy that, but I will have a buy a new monitor for that as it does not support VGA. So please suggest me a good screen from Samsung or any other good manufacturer.
> 
> And also I am not buying the rig for gaming. It is for my simulation using mathematical models and for calculations. So is my motherboard choice good*(Intel Original DB65AL)*, considering that I am not buying it for gaming.



What monitor you are currently having and it is not clear whether your monitor does not have VGA or does have VGA input only. If it has VGA input then you can use a DVI to VGA converter and plug it to your new intel motherboard, no need to go for a new one.

And I went to each of the processor's spec details in Intel web site and Virtualization Support is mentioned in each of their individual spec pages. There are two kind of Virtualization setup, vt-d (through add on cards) and vt-x (the standard virtualization) and both 2500k and 2500 support *vt-x * which is normally required to us but the vt-d is not supported in 2500K, but in 2500. Have a look at *here*.


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Cilus, for your suggestion again, fixed my mind to buy the Intel DH67VR-B3 board.
Overlooked the specs, while writing, and sorry for that Cilus.


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 20, 2011)

Made my final configuration. I am going for this:

Processor : Intel i5 2500
Motherboard : Intel Original DH67VR
RAM : 2 * 4 GB DDR3 @ 1333 Mhz from ZION/KINGSTON (which one will be cheaper)
HDD : 1 TB Seagate
GPU : Sapphire Ati Radeon HD 6770 / Sapphire Vapor-X HD 6770 (which ever one will be cheaper)
PSU: Corsair VX 550W

I have monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakers and UPS, so I am not going to buy one.

So is this a  choice good. Want your final word, before going to buying it this week itself.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

1. If you want to overclock, get the *k* series CPU

2. If you get the *k* series CPU, grab the P67 or Z68 motherboard. Why? Cause Only then will you be able to overclock.


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 20, 2011)

I have already mentioned that I will not overclock.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

then go for the cheaper CPU:

*Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k*


----------



## karan.chopra (Aug 4, 2011)

even i was gona buy a new CPu and this thread helped me a lot too...
Thanks Faun and Cilus,
and Yes Go for corsair heat sink ram, they perform exceptionally good and costs around 4500 buks for 4GB


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 4, 2011)

Faun said:


> If you are not going to overclock then better get non k series processor (i5 2500 or i5 2400).
> 
> Let others comment and then decide which one.



Agree. If u r not Overclocking, go for i2500. Its really good


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2011)

soumyabrata, why are you going for Kingston or Zion rams where premium brands like Gskill and Corsair is availabe within your budget. you can get 4 X 2 GB 1333 MHz module from both Corsair and Gskill below 4K. Aviod Zion rams as they have some incompatibility issues with other rams or some motherboar chipsets.
Get the Gskill F3-10666CL9D-8GBSQ 1333 MHz ram @ 2.8K from primeabgb. They are better and far reliable than Zion or Transcend or Kingston.
You don't need high performance 1600 MHz overclokable rams as overclocking is simply not possible in H67 chipset.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ Don't be surprised *Cilus*!!Many of my friends over here think that RAMs from Zion are far better & superior than those from Corsair/GSkill. One of my cousin thought that GSkill is some "cheap, local" company & it doesn't compare to Zion!!..I laughed my a$$ off at that time!!..Since all these guys don't have much knowledge they just take the words of retailer who mostly have these Zion/Kingston RAM modules.


----------

